# need to switch something?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.dfrobot.com/index.php?ro...cxWgDvqmSp


pretty useful for your switches!

Manfred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but it's basically 4 relays with several pins, no logic or microprocessor. 

Heck, I think Todd paid 60 cents each for his relays. 

Nice for people using zigbee or arduino, but pricy if all I need is 4 relays. 

Looks like it runs on 9 volts... if so, maybe not so good for our typical voltages... would want something that ran on typical battery voltages and a wide range. 

Not picking on you, just pretty much specific to Arduino users, not generally applicable to our usage. 

90 watts DC at 9 volts is 10 amps (4 relays), i.e. each relay seems to have 2.5 amp relay contacts, 5 amp is more typical. 

Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

great info ,thats what the posts are for,one see's/one post's/one know's the thing/ no expensive experience a real wallet saver! 

Manfred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are indeed people using the Arduino, and this is pretty Arduino specific, so I was reacting to your post that seemed to imply that it was a universally useful device. 

It's not. 

I would have posted something like: "for you Arduino users, here's a complementary relay board"... You and I may know that this is pretty specific to a line of microprocessors/development boards, but maybe not others. 

Of course, since there are so few Arduino users on this forum, I probably would have tried to find an Arduino related thread. 

Again, not trying to give you a hard time, but sharing confusing information is of limited value in my opinion. 

Greg


----------

